# New year



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

May be a bit early but looking for a Pub / hotel site or CL /CS near a pub that has something planned to celebrate new year 

Would prefer something within 150 miles of me here in N E Lincolnshire

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333

We are planning on heading here as guests of the Motorhome club.
We went last year and had a brilliant time, very friendly, lots of entertainment and made very welcome.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

an99uk said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=333
> 
> We are planning on heading here as guests of the Motorhome club.
> We went last year and had a brilliant time, very friendly, lots of entertainment and made very welcome.


Thanks will give it some thought , a little bit further than I intended to go but it looks appealing


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

SYCC do a super do at Tingley we went there last year considering it again.

Greenie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have spent the last 3 years with South Lincs DA at Great Hale, it is a lovely modern village hall and we all park in the car park behind. 

Cost £65 for all camping, virtually all food apart from breakfast (they do have a breakfast club where they cook your things for you and you in with others in the hall. Entertainment, games and excellent company all thrown in. You supply own drinks !!

We are not in this DA but they are so welcoming we tend to go with them more than others. 

The car park holds around 25/6 vans and yesterday they said they had 24 names down so you need to be quick, really do have a lovely time. 

Mandy

Forgot to say this covers 4 nights and 5 days camping


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We'll be going here again this year -pitches are £21/night and tickets for the New Year do ( in the on site club) are £5/person.

Harry & Pat

http://www.kingfisher-caravan-park.co.uk/


----------

